# A Warm Day In PA Means...



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Mouse Pix! ;D Woot! Finally got some good pix of the mice, pix of some newer mice and some badly needed updates on some older mice.

Very Photo Heavy! Please enjoy!

*Disclaimer: I am not looking for a critique on the mice pictured below. I had a lot of fun snapping pictures of all these little furries and just wanted to share them with everyone. If there is something constructive you would like to share please PM me.*

TwsT Fuzzy - Blue Burmese Fox Texel Buck

















Azul of TwsT - Extreme Blue Standard Buck









Black Magick of TwsT - Black Merle Standard Doe

















TwsT Bojangles - Recessive Yellow Broken Caracul Buck









Bonnie Blue of TwsT - Extreme Blue Doe

























TwsT Calliope - TriColored Satin Texel Doe

















TwsT Classical - Black Caracul Doe

















TwsT Country - Black Caracul Buck

















Fug of TwsT - UMSO (Unidentified Mouse Shaped Object) - All I can tell you is she is a doe 

































TwsT Fuzzle - Blue Point Siamease Texel Doe

























Fuzzle's First Litter (Sired by Robins Pew Texel)









TwsT Grover - Agouti Texel Buck









TwsT Hexe - Black Standard Doe









TwsT I Swear - Recessive Yellow Satin Caracul









TwsT Joker - Black Broken Standard Buck









KAW Karrin Murphey - Black Tan Standard Doe









Verm's Riot x KAW Karrin Murphey Litter









TwsT LeeRoy Jenkins - Chocolate Broken Fuzzy Buck

























TwsT M'elzar's Euole - Brindle Satin Doe

















Verm's Midas - Argente? Satin Angora Buck

















Son of Midas - Color Help?

















Son of Midas - Color Help?

















Son of Midas - Color Help?









TwsT Muracca - PEW Doe









Muraccas First Litter









TwsT My Funny Valentine - Black Satin Caracul









KAW's Natalie - Recessive Yellow Merle Standard Doe

















TwsT Nurgal - Agouti Fuzzy Doe









TwsT Kryptikk - Agouti Fuzzy Longhaired Doe









TwsT Telly - Agouti Caracul Doe









TwsT Nyrak - Black Broken Standard Buck









Verm's Riot - Black Tan Angora Buck

















TwsT Wickedly Fuzzy - Splashed Caracul Buck (Robins Buck)

























TwsT Rosita - Agouti Broken (Berkshire Marked) Doe









TwsT Scheherazade - Chocolate Satin Caracul Doe









TwsT Vanessa - Agouti Doe

















Verm's Midas x TwsT Vanessa Litter


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Such great mice! I love the Spring theme! My favorite is Fuzzle's First Litter, Bonnie Blue of TwsT, and Verm's Midas x TwsT Vanessa Litter


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you Toast!

I am super excited about Fuzzles first litter! All those satin texels have me so excited!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Lovely pictures! Azul is very pretty 

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Great pics, I love M'eizars Euloe, sooo pretty.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I really love the curly coats and fuzzies. So very cute


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Warm days are great for so many reasons! 



MarlaAlVutha said:


> Son of Midas - Color Help?


Since you asked, what are his grandparents and mother? The reason I ask is that I wonder if he can he be lilac (a/a b/b d/d) or ae-based lilac (ae/ae b/b d/d)? Sometimes chocolate on an ae background looks weird, which is what I expect might have happened here, only with blue added in too.



> Verm's Midas - Argente? Satin Angora Buck


Does he have a darker spot between his shoulders? That would lead me to think PE-brindle. It might just be how the picture was made, though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A pretty amazing bunch of mousies. I am overwhelmed by the wide variety and sheer numbers. The extreme blue stands out, maybe because so many of the others are long haired. Wonderful saturation and coverage.


----------



## WolfWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey, there's Leeroy! Where's the whelplings?


----------

